# Landmann electric err2



## terrilllr (May 25, 2014)

Howdy all,

I have a Landman smokey mountain series electric smoker. Smoking some ribs today and when I turned on the smoker for the preheat it beeps at me and displays "err2."

I have smoked on the unit about eight times since getting it new for Christmas this last year. This is the first problem I have had. The unit seems to heat fine, but the beeping is driving me to drink :-)

Can't find my manual and I will call support on a business day, but was curious if anyone has seen this error before?


----------



## potoman (Feb 19, 2017)

Did you find out what the problem was?  I have the same code popping up.  I'm going to call Landmann tomorrow but thought I'd check here first.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2017)

Have you tried unplugging the smoker to reset the electronics....


----------



## potoman (Feb 19, 2017)

I unplugged mine and waited then plugged it back in and turned on and there code was still there.  I'm guessing temperature probe issue, we shall see.


----------



## potoman (Feb 20, 2017)

I took the control panel off last night and unhooked the meat probe.  Plugged it in, powered it on and no code.  I'm going to let it heat up today and see if that takes care of the issue.


----------



## potoman (Mar 13, 2017)

Update on my smoker...  I contacted Landmann and they stated the error could be caused by a faulty control panel or motherboard.  I ordered both which came to $60.  I installed the new parts and still had the Err2 code.  I uninstalled the new parts and re-installed the old.  After some swearing and trouble shooting, I found that the meat probe was indeed the culprit.  I had another thermometer that I got cheap at Menard's.  Cut the wire to the probe and wired it into the plug to the smoker and voila...  no more code.  I contacted the company and told them the outcome of the new parts.  They told me I could send them back and would credit me back the money.  I was shocked that they credited the shipping as well.  Currently they are out of meat probes ($8 + SH) so I have to check back in a week or two.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations. Perseverance pays great dividends.


----------

